# Pretty Zelda shot



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

I feel this deserves its own thread.







Look in the distance, near the mushroom... looks like a painting, almost 2D...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Deku Babas now seek out 2 people in first place.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2010)

I like the mix of TP and WW art styles.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 15, 2010)

Gorgeous. :3


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 15, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I like the mix of TP and WW art styles.


I thought so to.  Looks colorful.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I feel this deserves its own thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the graphics of the new Zelda game because of the "painting effect" in the graphics.

When I first saw the trailer and gameplay of the new Zelda game it reminded me of the Wind Waker to an extent.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the new desktop.


----------



## Zangy (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like a Wii game. OH WAIT!


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not really sure if I like the art style of this game...


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 15, 2010)

when will it be released?


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 15, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> when will it be released?


They said it would be released sometime in 2011 during the Conference.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 15, 2010)

waited this long, can wait longer. thanks


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 22, 2010)

WindWaker grew on me after I initially didn't like it... but I'm not really sure where this art style is supposed to be

WW was comic, but the facial expressions worked for the greater good of the story when necessary

I guess the landscape/area will be the big visual cue in this game.. but I don't see how they're going to get it to work like WW did.  best of hopes for it though

I can't help but feel like Nintendo is trying too hard to keep LoZ family friendly..


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 22, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> WindWaker grew on me after I initially didn't like it... but I'm not really sure where this art style is supposed to be
> 
> WW was comic, but the facial expressions worked for the greater good of the story when necessary
> 
> ...


It's supposed to be a painting.


----------



## earthbound (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't understand how you couldn't like the graphics. They look *gorgeous*. Also, they have only showed us one world... the others will probably look much different.


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Jun 22, 2010)

This makes me realize how much darker Twilight Princess was.


----------



## Turbo Tails (Jun 22, 2010)

people keep comparing this to WW, but I think this game looks ten times better. In WW the backrounds were only 1 color and un-textured. This game just doesn't compare.


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jun 24, 2010)

reminds me of wind waker graphics wise looks pretty good


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 26, 2010)

This game is going to be so good... And Nintendo isn't even done with the graphics yet! They still have so much time to make them perfect.


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 26, 2010)

I can't see the painting near the mushroom ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

It's going to be a while before I can get used to the Link model, but everything else is beautiful.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 26, 2010)

Cool, but to be honest, I prefer complete realistic graphics, like in TP, not a mix. Nonetheless, it still looks great.


----------



## Black Jack (Jun 26, 2010)

"ShiningJPS" said:
			
		

> I can't see the painting near the mushroom ...


>.>



			
				"Bulerias's first post" said:
			
		

> ...Look in the distance, near the mushroom... *looks like a painting*, almost 2D...



No one said there WAS a painting


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2010)

I love the art design. It's a new step in Zelda.


----------



## Wish (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice. But that screenshot doesn't give me the foresty feel as much as the other games. Maybe it's the colors or lacking of trees but I don't know. X_X


----------



## Marcus (Jun 26, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> Nice. But that screenshot doesn't give me the foresty feel as much as the other games. Maybe it's the colors or lacking of trees but I don't know. X_X


It's the fact that the trees or not as densely packed, so there is more light penetrating the tree crown. A dark thick forest with no light penetration is what everyone associates with a "real" computer game forest, so I expect that's why.


----------



## LordJuba (Jun 26, 2010)

It looks great.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't know if you all know it, but that area will not be included in the final version of the game. That was just for the E3 demo. I found this info at zeldadungeon.net


----------



## Zex (Jun 26, 2010)

dont like.

D:

i mean, good painting.

but i dont want the whole game to look like that..


----------



## SamXX (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks *really* amazing! Can't wait to get my paws on this one!


----------

